# Airflo MSS, what are they worth used and where can I get parts?



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I am seeing a ton of these up for sale here on craigslist. they always need work(as all used things do) but if I can pay for something with a few small parts and a little hard work as opposed to a big up front sticker cost, I'm always up for that. 

The MSS seems like an awesome little unit, but for those that own/have used them, what are the failure points, where can I get parts, and most importantly, what should I pay?

thanks for any help you guys can provide:salute:


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

little bump, going to look at one today...


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

I bought and refurbished 2 of them. I paid less than 200 for each but they both needed new motors and a bunch of other stuff. If you buy the parts direct they will cost a lot. I was able to find one motor cheap on eBay and another in a consignment shop. They are standard 12 volt motors, I think 1/4 hp. The biggest problem I had with one was the rollers that the conveyor ride on were rotted. They are very expensive to replace and made out of steal. I did not want them to rot again so I made my own out of stainless. If you have to replace a lot parts you will have to get creative because buying them direct will get costly. Between the 2 I probably have $1200 invested not including a few hours. All of that said they are great spreaders and will spread anything you put in them. I would highly recommend them but depending on how much you pay and what they need you may be better off looking at a new one.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

how does 500 sound for a working one that needs a spinner? 

and how much did you pay for the motors? they seem like the most expensive part


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

if all it needs is a spinner that sounds like a fair price. you may be able to put a rubber or plastic spinner on it rather than the original ss one. check the shaft size and look around, I put a rubber one on one of mine that I got for $20, but I made my own shaft for it so I made it to fit. One of the motors off of ebay was around $200 and the other was $60 at a local consignment shop. Like I said they are standard 12 volt motors, I belive they are called c frame, they are 1725 rpms, and are either 1/4 hp or 1/2 hp, I would have to take a look to let you know for sure. One you know what you are looking for you will be able to find them on the internet and find one that is priced well. Like I said before make sure the roller that drive the convayor are not rotted out. not only are they expensive, but you have to take apart the whole sander to get at them which is a pain due too the fact that all of the steel parts are siezed up. Its hard to tell ty are you have to peek in through the sides, a flash light and screwdriver may help. I took the convayor of the one that had good rollers and knocked all of the rust scale off and painted them heavy with por to try and prvent them from rusting out like the first one i bought.The bearings and gears are all standard stuff you can buy any where, I usually shop ebay. Make sure the gear box has oil/greese in it they would be as much or more than the motor. The first one I bought was missing alot of parts and I was in no rush so I made a few of the parts on my own and shoped around for a long time for the others. The second one was more complete and because I did so much to the first one was a breeze to get up and running. To me they were more of a fun project, and although now I use one all the time and love it I still look on craigslist for more to redo and keep as backups or resell.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks, great info. 

If the guy has the wiring installed on the truck and it runs/spins i should be all clear right?

Also, everyone says you just need a switch in the cab, what size wire and what kind of connectors are you using


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

I think I used 8 or 10 guage to go from the battery to the sander (60 amps I think) and the switch is a smaller guage. I used a marine battery box and mounted the relays and fuses inside. This battery is mounted right behind the spreader that way you don't have to run the wires all the way up to your truck battery. I ran a wire to my trailer plug which keeps the battery charged while I am plowing. This has worked well for me for 2 yrs and makes it easy to hook up or put away for the season. If i get a chance I will post a pic of my set up. You can also look up some previous post of mine about this sander and my trucks I blieve that there are some pics of the sander in the post.


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

If it runs and spins you should be good just check to make sure the rollers are not rotted.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

10 gage 30 amp. Just use a toggle switch. run the 10 gage to a solenoid and have the switch trigger the solenoid. I have one of these and love it. Only holds 400 lbs but sits low and is easy to see over.


----------

